# Recommended me a proven push pull legs routine



## will2103

I'm looking to gain as much mass as possible! I've just done 3 months of Layne Norton's PHAT, and whilst I made progress, the volume was definitely too much for me and my motivation to go to the gym over the past couple of weeks has seriously dropped.

I've been training 20 months as well. Anyone recommend any push/pull/split routine?


----------



## alpoko

I was on push/pull/legs for a while but found that my shoulder press suffered alot due to benching first on the push days.. and vice versa if i switched it round.

I currently run this, working very well for, going up in weight lifted or reps every session.

*Monday - Back and Shoulders*

DB Shoulder Press - x4

Lateral Raises - x3

Deadlift - x4

Widegruip Pullups - x3

Seated Rows - x3

Shrugs - x4

*Tuesday - Chest & Arms*

Incline Bench Press - x4

Hammer Chest Press Machine (plate loaded) - x4

DB Flies - x3

Preacher EZ Bar Curls - x3

Hammer Curls - x3

V Bar Pushdowns - x3

*Wednesday - Legs & Abs*

Leg Extensions - Warmup

Box Squats - x4

Squat Machine (plate loaded) - x4

Ham Curls - x3

Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3

Weighted crunches - x3

*Thursday - Back and Shoulders #2*

DB Shoulder Press - x4

Cable Lateral Raises - x3

BB Row -x4

UniLateral Pulldown -x3

Face Pulls -x3

Upright Rows -x3

*Friday - Chest & Arms #2*

Bench Press - x4

Incline Chest Press (plate loaded) -x4

Cable flies -x3

DB Curls -x3

Dips -x3

Skullcrushers -x3

*Saturday - Legs & Abs #2*

Leg Extensions - Warmup

Box Squats - x4

Hack Squats - x3

Standing Ham Curls - x3

Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3

Weighted crunches - x3

Sunday Off then Repeat..


----------



## powerhousepeter

Bench flat/incline

Millitary

Close grip bench

Dips

Deadlifts

Chins

Rows

Close grip underhand chins

Squats

Leg press

Good mornings

ABs


----------



## Markyboy81

alpoko said:


> I was on push/pull/legs for a while but found that my shoulder press suffered alot due to benching first on the push days.. and vice versa if i switched it round.
> 
> I currently run this, working very well for, going up in weight lifted or reps every session.
> 
> *Monday - Back and Shoulders*
> 
> DB Shoulder Press - x4
> 
> Lateral Raises - x3
> 
> Deadlift - x4
> 
> Widegruip Pullups - x3
> 
> Seated Rows - x3
> 
> Shrugs - x4
> 
> *Tuesday - Chest & Arms*
> 
> Incline Bench Press - x4
> 
> Hammer Chest Press Machine (plate loaded) - x4
> 
> DB Flies - x3
> 
> Preacher EZ Bar Curls - x3
> 
> Hammer Curls - x3
> 
> V Bar Pushdowns - x3
> 
> *Wednesday - Legs & Abs*
> 
> Leg Extensions - Warmup
> 
> Box Squats - x4
> 
> Squat Machine (plate loaded) - x4
> 
> Ham Curls - x3
> 
> Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3
> 
> Weighted crunches - x3
> 
> *Thursday - Back and Shoulders #2*
> 
> DB Shoulder Press - x4
> 
> Cable Lateral Raises - x3
> 
> BB Row -x4
> 
> UniLateral Pulldown -x3
> 
> Face Pulls -x3
> 
> Upright Rows -x3
> 
> *Friday - Chest & Arms #2*
> 
> Bench Press - x4
> 
> Incline Chest Press (plate loaded) -x4
> 
> Cable flies -x3
> 
> DB Curls -x3
> 
> Dips -x3
> 
> Skullcrushers -x3
> 
> *Saturday - Legs & Abs #2*
> 
> Leg Extensions - Warmup
> 
> Box Squats - x4
> 
> Hack Squats - x3
> 
> Standing Ham Curls - x3
> 
> Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3
> 
> Weighted crunches - x3
> 
> Sunday Off then Repeat..


Crikey- 6 days in the gym and working the same muscle groups on consecutive days. I don't think I could manage that one


----------



## alpoko

heh i only have sunday 'Off' because i play football! Its working really well for me although i dont ALWAYS get the 2nd leg day in (due to football) meaning i'll have a rest day inbetween legs and back/shoulders #2


----------



## Mingster

I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...

Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.

Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.

Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


----------



## gingerteef

Mingster said:


> I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


No shoulder work?


----------



## Mingster

gingerteef said:


> No shoulder work?


Bench Press is the number 1 shoulder builder imo. You could add in a bit of rear delt work if they don't get enough from the deads. My shoulders are my best bit and, although I have done OHP in my time I've built far more mass from heavy bench.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Bench Press is the number 1 shoulder builder imo. You could add in a bit of rear delt work if they don't get enough from the deads. My shoulders are my best bit and, although I have done OHP in my time I've built far more mass from heavy bench.


Music too my ears. I HATE SHOULDER PRESS


----------



## Mingster

Jd123 said:


> Music too my ears. I HATE SHOULDER PRESS


LOL. I'm not saying OHP is a bad exercise. I'm of the opinion that there is no need to have OHP and Bench Pressing in the same routine. In this routine the Bench works your shoulders, the Dips work your shoulders, the Deads and Chins work your rear delts to a certain extent, so there is no need to OHP imo...


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


what would u know skinny :rolleye:


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> what would u know skinny :rolleye:


Not as much as I would like to admittedly

If I knew more I could take things a little easier, instead of relying on psychotic obsessive intensity and singularity of purpose to achieve my goals


----------



## gingerteef

I was looking for a low volume p/p/l I think I'll try that. Cheers


----------



## Mingster

gingerteef said:


> I was looking for a low volume p/p/l I think I'll try that. Cheers


It's a good routine. It is low volume but you need to put all of your efforts into it to get results. Low volume means more effort available to put into fewer sets to me


----------



## str4nger

Alpolko said:


> I was on push/pull/legs for a while but found that my shoulder press suffered alot due to benching first on the push days.. and vice versa if i switched it round.
> 
> I currently run this, working very well for, going up in weight lifted or reps every session.
> 
> *Monday - Back and Shoulders*
> 
> DB Shoulder Press - x4
> 
> Lateral Raises - x3
> 
> Deadlift - x4
> 
> Widegruip Pullups - x3
> 
> Seated Rows - x3
> 
> Shrugs - x4
> 
> *Tuesday - Chest & Arms*
> 
> Incline Bench Press - x4
> 
> Hammer Chest Press Machine (plate loaded) - x4
> 
> DB Flies - x3
> 
> Preacher EZ Bar Curls - x3
> 
> Hammer Curls - x3
> 
> V Bar Pushdowns - x3
> 
> *Wednesday - Legs & Abs*
> 
> Leg Extensions - Warmup
> 
> Box Squats - x4
> 
> Squat Machine (plate loaded) - x4
> 
> Ham Curls - x3
> 
> Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3
> 
> Weighted crunches - x3
> 
> *Thursday - Back and Shoulders #2*
> 
> DB Shoulder Press - x4
> 
> Cable Lateral Raises - x3
> 
> BB Row -x4
> 
> UniLateral Pulldown -x3
> 
> Face Pulls -x3
> 
> Upright Rows -x3
> 
> *Friday - Chest & Arms #2*
> 
> Bench Press - x4
> 
> Incline Chest Press (plate loaded) -x4
> 
> Cable flies -x3
> 
> DB Curls -x3
> 
> Dips -x3
> 
> Skullcrushers -x3
> 
> *Saturday - Legs & Abs #2*
> 
> Leg Extensions - Warmup
> 
> Box Squats - x4
> 
> Hack Squats - x3
> 
> Standing Ham Curls - x3
> 
> Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3
> 
> Weighted crunches - x3
> 
> Sunday Off then Repeat..


WTF

WHo gave you this routine?


----------



## gingerteef

Mingster said:


> It's a good routine. It is low volume but you need to put all of your efforts into it to get results. Low volume means more effort available to put into fewer sets to me


I've tried low volume training program's before and they've always been great for strength. Do you increase your rest periods as well to allow for higher weights as well?


----------



## NovemberDelta

str4nger said:


> WTF
> 
> WHo gave you this routine?


X2. How long you been training?

OP keep it simple 12-16 heavy rep compounds.


----------



## str4nger

NovemberDelta said:


> X2. How long you been training?
> 
> OP keep it simple 12-16 heavy rep compounds.


Agreed with delta, you can spread this over 4-5 movements.

How many days are you planing to workout?


----------



## Mingster

gingerteef said:


> I've tried low volume training program's before and they've always been great for strength. Do you increase your rest periods as well to allow for higher weights as well?


I would train one on one off to start with progressing to one on two off as the weights increase. I always rest long enough between sets to be able to give my all to the next set. We're lifting weights here not doing aerobics


----------



## gingerteef

Mingster said:


> I would train one on one off to start with progressing to one on two off as the weights increase. I always rest long enough between sets to be able to give my all to the next set. We're lifting weights here not doing aerobics


Haha true, I'm not trying to make it in the background of the next d-list celebrity workout video!!


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'm not saying OHP is a bad exercise. I'm of the opinion that there is no need to have OHP and Bench Pressing in the same routine. In this routine the Bench works your shoulders, the Dips work your shoulders, the Deads and Chins work your rear delts to a certain extent, so there is no need to OHP imo...


Yeah I still do it but it dosen't mean I like it aha.


----------



## benno_2010

My 2pence worth -

Monday - 5x5 db bench, 5x5 weighted dips, 5x5 CGBP

Wed - 5x5 Deadlifts, 5x5 weighted pull ups, 5x5 bent over rows (bb curls if i can be @rsed)

fri - 5x5 squats, donkey calf raises, 5x5 OHP, heavy shrugs


----------



## Hayesy

alpoko said:


> I was on push/pull/legs for a while but found that my shoulder press suffered alot due to benching first on the push days.. and vice versa if i switched it round.
> 
> I currently run this, working very well for, going up in weight lifted or reps every session.
> 
> *Monday - Back and Shoulders*
> 
> DB Shoulder Press - x4
> 
> Lateral Raises - x3
> 
> Deadlift - x4
> 
> Widegruip Pullups - x3
> 
> Seated Rows - x3
> 
> Shrugs - x4
> 
> *Tuesday - Chest & Arms*
> 
> Incline Bench Press - x4
> 
> Hammer Chest Press Machine (plate loaded) - x4
> 
> DB Flies - x3
> 
> Preacher EZ Bar Curls - x3
> 
> Hammer Curls - x3
> 
> V Bar Pushdowns - x3
> 
> *Wednesday - Legs & Abs*
> 
> Leg Extensions - Warmup
> 
> Box Squats - x4
> 
> Squat Machine (plate loaded) - x4
> 
> Ham Curls - x3
> 
> Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3
> 
> Weighted crunches - x3
> 
> *Thursday - Back and Shoulders #2*
> 
> DB Shoulder Press - x4
> 
> Cable Lateral Raises - x3
> 
> BB Row -x4
> 
> UniLateral Pulldown -x3
> 
> Face Pulls -x3
> 
> Upright Rows -x3
> 
> *Friday - Chest & Arms #2*
> 
> Bench Press - x4
> 
> Incline Chest Press (plate loaded) -x4
> 
> Cable flies -x3
> 
> DB Curls -x3
> 
> Dips -x3
> 
> Skullcrushers -x3
> 
> *Saturday - Legs & Abs #2*
> 
> Leg Extensions - Warmup
> 
> Box Squats - x4
> 
> Hack Squats - x3
> 
> Standing Ham Curls - x3
> 
> Donkey/Seated Calf Raises - Superset x3
> 
> Weighted crunches - x3
> 
> Sunday Off then Repeat..


This is a ticket to burn out city


----------



## Hayesy

check out starting strength, dogg crap, 3/2/1 etc


----------



## alpoko

Hayesy said:


> This is a ticket to burn out city


heh, ok man! i'll let you know whats it like, currently checked into Gainsville, really enjoying it here.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Looking at changing to this. Cheers guys.


----------



## NovemberDelta

alpoko said:


> heh, ok man! i'll let you know whats it like, currently checked into Gainsville, really enjoying it here.


4 questions:

Where did you get that programme?

How long have you been doing it?

How long have you been training?

Why suggest it to a guy who comes on here asking for a PPL?


----------



## alpoko

NovemberDelta said:


> 4 questions:
> 
> Where did you get that programme?
> 
> How long have you been doing it?
> 
> How long have you been training?
> 
> Why suggest it to a guy who comes on here asking for a PPL?


4 answers:

- Its pretty much the Hypertrophy days from Layne Nortons PHAT Routine, repeated with a lot less volume.

- I've been doing it for the last 4 months with 1 deload week every 6 weeks.

- I've been training for 20months.

- I suggested it as an alternative (and gave my reasons why) as the OP had zero responses regarding a PPL split. Its very similar to a PPL split, only thing that changes is the days you do shoulder press and bicep work.


----------



## NovemberDelta

alpoko said:


> 4 answers:
> 
> - Its pretty much the Hypertrophy days from Layne Nortons PHAT Routine, repeated with a lot less volume.
> 
> - I've been doing it for the last 4 months with 1 deload week every 6 weeks.
> 
> - I've been training for 20months.
> 
> - I suggested it as an alternative (and gave my reasons why) as the OP had zero responses regarding a PPL split. Its very similar to a PPL split, only thing that changes is the days you do shoulder press and bicep work.


Glad it's working for you. it's a truly dreadful programme and about as far from a good proven PPL as you could hope to find, IMO.


----------



## 36-26

NovemberDelta said:


> Glad it's working for you. it's a truly dreadful programme and about as far from a good proven PPL as you could hope to find, IMO.


What is so dreadful about it. Plenty of people train bodyparts twice a week with good results. I'm not saying everyone should do it but if the guy is seeing good results I don't know how you can say it's dreadful.


----------



## alpoko

NovemberDelta said:


> Glad it's working for you. it's a truly dreadful programme and about as far from a good proven PPL as you could hope to find, IMO.


Can you tell me why its so dreadful? I don't want to get into a bitch fight, im just always open to advice and ways to improve my training.

I don't train to failure on any set, its based around main compound movements, each muscle group is given atleast 72hours to recover..

Like i said, its working for me and i feel training bodyparts twice a week is optimal given theres is adequate rest between.


----------



## NovemberDelta

alpoko said:


> Can you tell me why its so dreadful? I don't want to get into a bitch fight, im just always open to advice and ways to improve my training.
> 
> I don't train to failure on any set, its based around main compound movements, each muscle group is given atleast 72hours to recover..
> 
> Like i said, its working for me and i feel training bodyparts twice a week is optimal given theres is adequate rest between.


I'm not looking for a fight at all mate as said if it's working for you then good. I say it's bad because of the volume and I think it's not an efficient method. I just think it's pointless in terms efficiency. You can split up a workout in many more effective ways over 3 or 4 days ago what's the point hammering it 6 days a week. Sometimes less is more.

Unless you are assisted before long you will burn out. Perhaps I prefer a more intense split over get sessions. maybe you like being in the gym alot. if so fair enough but I still feel it s a bad programme.

Each to their own though.


----------



## alpoko

Thats cool, perhaps i should of been more clear.. I VERY rarely do the full 6 days.. with playing football on a sunday, training legs on a saturday would be suicide.. i only ever do this when games are called off/free sunday.. that kinda thing.

Its a lot less volume than Layne Nortons PHAT which i ran for 12 weeks, seen some awesome strength gains but was definitely ready for less volume after that motherf..

Sessions in the gym never take more than an hour and like i said i never/very rarely go to failure. The 3,400 kcals per day might help a bit too haha


----------



## Triki

Mingster said:


> I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


Sorry to drag this thread back up.

Would the above be one gym session, repeated 3-6 times a week. Or is that 3 separate sessions.

Possibly a stupid question, but had to ask. My routine is crap and I want something solid to follow.


----------



## Mingster

3 separate sessions mate, each session done once a week.


----------



## Prince Adam

Triki said:


> Sorry to drag this thread back up.
> 
> Would the above be one gym session, repeated 3-6 times a week. Or is that 3 separate sessions.
> 
> Possibly a stupid question, but had to ask. My routine is crap and I want something solid to follow.


3 separate sessions

Pull push legs


----------



## Triki

That should have been obvious thinking about it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## harryalmighty

dog crapp is the way to go IMO - starting this progam on my next bulk


----------



## Triki

harryalmighty said:


> dog crapp is the way to go IMO - starting this progam on my next bulk


Dare i ask ?


----------



## Heath

DC is fairly advanced :lol:


----------



## harryalmighty

MutantX said:


> DC is fairly advanced :lol:


oh yeah forgot the OP wanted a starting routine


----------



## victormyedra

Mingster said:


> I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


Sorry to bring this back up. Came across this and since I am a fan of simplicity im going to do this for a while. For the 10,10,8,6,4, is weight increased every set, or keep the same weight for all sets?

Thanks


----------



## Mingster

victormyedra said:


> Sorry to bring this back up. Came across this and since I am a fan of simplicity im going to do this for a while. For the 10,10,8,6,4, is weight increased every set, or keep the same weight for all sets?
> 
> Thanks


First 3 sets are, effectively, warm ups. Say 100kg is your 4 rep max, you would do something like 10x40, 10x60, 8x75. 6x90 and 4x100. When you have managed 4x100 for two consecutive workouts bump it up to 102.5 and leave the other sets where they are. When you get to 110 you may need to slightly adjust sets 3 and 4 upwards. Sets 1 and 2 would pretty much remain the same throughout your progression.


----------



## Gab

Mingster said:


> First 3 sets are, effectively, warm ups. Say 100kg is your 4 rep max, you would do something like 10x40, 10x60, 8x75. 6x90 and 4x100. When you have managed 4x100 for two consecutive workouts bump it up to 102.5 and leave the other sets where they are. When you get to 110 you may need to slightly adjust sets 3 and 4 upwards. Sets 1 and 2 would pretty much remain the same throughout your progression.


Gonna give this a go, I've been doing full body workouts for a while now so fancy a change... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Gab said:


> Gonna give this a go, I've been doing full body workouts for a while now so fancy a change... :thumb:


Start at week 1 with weights that are relatively easy and gradually build up as you would with any progressive routine. Getting a bit of momentum going in the first few weeks gives you that much of a better chance to push on further when the going gets tough later on. It's not a lot of volume but you will appreciate that as the weights begin to rise.


----------



## Gab

Mingster said:


> Start at week 1 with weights that are relatively easy and gradually build up as you would with any progressive routine. Getting a bit of momentum going in the first few weeks gives you that much of a better chance to push on further when the going gets tough later on. It's not a lot of volume but you will appreciate that as the weights begin to rise.


Ok mate, thanks for the advice. :thumbup1:


----------



## SCOOT123

Mingster said:


> I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


This looks solid...however i like to go to the gym 6 days a week and rest 1 day...what would you suggest the other 3 days i do?


----------



## Breda

SCOOT123 said:


> This looks solid...however i like to go to the gym 6 days a week and rest 1 day...what would you suggest the other 3 days i do?


Rest


----------



## Mingster

SCOOT123 said:


> This looks solid...however i like to go to the gym 6 days a week and rest 1 day...what would you suggest the other 3 days i do?





Breda said:


> Rest


This^^^^ if you want to grow big and strong. Train 6 days if you want to be lean and wiry and look like a marathon runner


----------



## SCOOT123

Breda said:


> Rest


So like this..

Pull

Rest

Push

Rest

Legs

Rest

Rest

Repeat

3 days on - 4 days off?

Sorry i am a retard.


----------



## Mingster

SCOOT123 said:


> So like this..
> 
> Pull
> 
> Rest
> 
> Push
> 
> Rest
> 
> Legs
> 
> Rest
> 
> Rest
> 
> Repeat
> 
> 3 days on - 4 days off?
> 
> Sorry i am a retard.


That would do nicely. Don't be afraid of have 2 days off in a row whenever you need it - and believe me, you will need it if you push yourself as you should. The early weeks should be easy. The middle weeks difficult. The final few weeks nigh on impossible.

Your body doesn't recognise the time period of a week. Just train Push, Pull, Legs on a continuous loop whether you need one days rest between training days or three days rest between them. It doesn't matter as long as you give yourself sufficient time to recover and therefore grow.


----------



## SCOOT123

Okay thank you - i know you need rest but i really struggle to be away from the gym, i feel lazy and deflated lol!

So you recon i could do this and i would get enough rest (i realise everyone is different, but as a basic)....

Day 1 - Push

Day 2 - Pull

Day 4 - Legs

Day 5 - Rest

Day 6 - Rest

Day 7 - Rest

Day 8 - Repeat

Unless my body begs me otherwise ? I mean i love slow cardio so i could use the gym for that and ABS i guess...

Also, sorry to be a right pain but i noticed you said to train "Skull Crusher"...I love this exercise, however in the past 6 months of training i have noticed my body responding to different exercises more positively as opposed to others...Tricep for example - Cable pull down really hits the spot, a real good pump and after burn... - would this be a reasonable replacement or stick with your original suggestion?

Thank you dude!


----------



## Mingster

SCOOT123 said:


> Okay thank you - i know you need rest but i really struggle to be away from the gym, i feel lazy and deflated lol!
> 
> So you recon i could do this and i would get enough rest (i realise everyone is different, but as a basic)....
> 
> Day 1 - Push
> 
> Day 2 - Pull
> 
> Day 4 - Legs
> 
> Day 5 - Rest
> 
> Day 6 - Rest
> 
> Day 7 - Rest
> 
> Day 8 - Repeat
> 
> Unless my body begs me otherwise ? I mean i love slow cardio so i could use the gym for that and ABS i guess...
> 
> Also, sorry to be a right pain but i noticed you said to train "Skull Crusher"...I love this exercise, however in the past 6 months of training i have noticed my body responding to different exercises more positively as opposed to others...Tricep for example - Cable pull down really hits the spot, a real good pump and after burn... - would this be a reasonable replacement or stick with your original suggestion?
> 
> Thank you dude!


If you can do this after the first 5/6 weeks of this programme you simply aren't training hard enough.

No. Pump and burn don't equate to growth.


----------



## SCOOT123

Okay, I will stick to your original of 3 days on 4 days rest on a continuous loop - better find myself a lady friend for my free days aha!

Very excited to try this! Thank you. I take it you was on a good bulking diet when trying this on and off like you said ?

Cheers


----------



## Mingster

SCOOT123 said:


> Okay, I will stick to your original of 3 days on 4 days rest on a continuous loop - better find myself a lady friend for my free days aha!
> 
> Very excited to try this! Thank you. I take it you was on a good bulking diet when trying this on and off like you said ?
> 
> Cheers


Put the effort in consistently for long enough and you will get the results.

Remember, start light, regardless of how you may think you should be doing more. Imagine you are running a race. You don't go flat out at the beginning or you will have nothing left later on. Let the intensity gradually build. Then, when it becomes a struggle, hang in there as long as possible. More rest, more calories, extra supplements, whatever it takes to get the most out of the final weeks. Have a couple of weeks rest - deload or no training - then start the cycle once again.


----------



## SCOOT123

Thank you!


----------



## Keith1980

Mingster said:


> I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.
> 
> I really like the look of this. Going to give it a try. Could I try different rep schemes?


----------



## Mingster

Keith1980 said:


> Of course. Effort and progression are the keys...


----------



## Keith1980

Really like the look of this workout. Solid with good compounds. Would I need Barbell rows on back day and OHP on push day? Cheers.


----------



## Mingster

Keith1980 said:


> Really like the look of this workout. Solid with good compounds. Would I need Barbell rows on back day and OHP on push day? Cheers.


You can ad or subtract whatever you like. Personally I don't believe you need OHP as I feel the bench will give your front delts all the work they need. What I would do is add in side and rear delt work somewhere down the line but, imo, this wouldn't be needed until you build enough overall mass.

There will always be exercises that you can add in to give the sessions more of this and more of that. Bear in mind however that more volume inevitably will mean less intensity and less progress with weights lifted. The heavier weights lifted become, the less overall sets and reps you can do. This routine is designed to be minimalist to maximise strength progression with good size gains too.


----------



## Keith1980




----------



## Mingster




----------



## Keith1980

Mingster said:


> Could I do something like this , for example
> 
> Bench press 3 × 8-12 , Dips 3× 8-12 , Skulls 2/3 × 12-15


----------



## Mingster

Keith1980 said:


> You could, but I would recommend slightly lower reps on the Bench Press. The idea is to target low/medium/high rep ranges over the three exercises and the rep ranges you suggest seem to solely focus on the medium rep range...


----------



## Keith1980

Mingster said:


> How about 10,8,6,4 , increasing weight each set? Or maybe I should just stick to how you've written it. I love the look of it. Have been doing Full body style routines for a while and fancy a change. I want to start this routine on Monday. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Mingster

Keith1980 said:


> Give it a good go. 10 weeks would be fair. See how it goes, but don't rush the weight progression and give it a chance. No worthwhile routine will give you easy, quick gains. Put in the work and reap the benefits.


----------



## Keith1980

Mingster said:


> I'm going to do it. And I'm looking forward to it. Going to do it as you've written. Sorry about all the questions. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## langy96

Try Coolcicadas PPL I gained 10kg over my bulk and added 30kg to my bench, of course I was eating a **** load over this time


----------



## andyhuggins

Keith1980 said:


> Well worth giving it a try mate.


----------



## Super -ingh

@Mingster generally i been doing HIT, so used to the warm up sets and then 2 working sets.

in your routine would the first two 10 rep sets indicate a kind of warm up or would u recommend a warm up set prior to the 5 sets?

looks a really good and simple way of building mass


----------



## Mingster

Super $ingh said:


> @Mingster generally i been doing HIT, so used to the warm up sets and then 2 working sets.
> 
> in your routine would the first two 10 rep sets indicate a kind of warm up or would u recommend a warm up set prior to the 5 sets?
> 
> looks a really good and simple way of building mass


The first 2/3 sets are a warm up mate.


----------



## rsd147

Mingster said:


> The first 2/3 sets are a warm up mate.


Hi mate

Love the look of your routine so going to give it a bash. Been doing alot of 5x5 and so my 5 rep max is roughly:

Bench: 100kg

Deadlifts: 140kg

Squats: 130kg

How should I work out my reps and weights? Also I usually do Decline as my main exercise for chest but I also usually train shoulders but with you saying Flat Bench is a good chest and shoulder should I switch to Flat?

Ps are you going to failure on each set? Reason I am asking is because there.


----------



## rsd147

Anyone?


----------



## Mingster

rsd147 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Love the look of your routine so going to give it a bash. Been doing alot of 5x5 and so my 5 rep max is roughly:
> 
> Bench: 100kg
> 
> Deadlifts: 140kg
> 
> Squats: 130kg
> 
> How should I work out my reps and weights? Also I usually do Decline as my main exercise for chest but I also usually train shoulders but with you saying Flat Bench is a good chest and shoulder should I switch to Flat?
> 
> Ps are you going to failure on each set? Reason I am asking is because there.


Using Bench day as an example...

Week 1. Bench 10x30, 10x50, 8x60, 6x70, 4x80. Week 2 would see set 5 going to 85, and week 3 going to 90. Week 4 you hit 95 and set 4 goes up to 75/80. Week 5 you hit 100. Weeks 6,7 and 8 you would try to push past your current pb and get to somewhere near 110x4 in set 5. Preceding sets would be adjusted upwards where necessary to ensure adequate warm up for sets 4 and 5.

The first few weeks will seem easy, but this is the idea. It enables you to perfect form and gain some momentum to push past your previous pbs in the later weeks. The comfortable build up is vital in allowing your body to lift more. After week 8 I would take either a week off or have a deload week at around 50% of the previously used weights. Then you would start the whole process again at Week 1 at 80% of you new 110 max i.e. set 5 would be 4x88. And so on.

Exercises 2 and 3 can be adjusted to suit yourself. You can start nearer your max lifts with these as the progression, although important, is less so. Whilst you are training within yourself with the Bench you can push the assistance a little harder. You may well have to ease off a little on exercises 2 and 3 whilst you are striving for pb's on exercise 1.

It will take a little experimentation to find the weights that allow you the smoothest progression. Invest the time. It will prove worthwhile ime


----------



## Muckshifter

Mingster said:


> I've used this routine on and off for 30 years...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skulls 2/3x12-15.
> 
> Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


minister what would you recommend in place of skulls I picked an injury up with them which is still a bit niggly so would rather not do them


----------



## Mingster

Muckshifter said:


> minister what would you recommend in place of skulls I picked an injury up with them which is still a bit niggly so would rather not do them


The only direct exercise I do for tri's these days is bench dips. Everything else aggravates my elbows something rotten...


----------



## Muckshifter

Mingster said:


> The only direct exercise I do for tri's these days is bench dips. Everything else aggravates my elbows something rotten...


Yip skulls have defo made me had rethink in how I train, when injured it truly limited a lot of exercises it really is what they say you have got to train smart in this game if you want any longevity.


----------

